# America is becoming Hindu?



## Grillsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Well that is the case, in a sense, according to this Newsweek article.

Apparently Americans (of who 76% claim to be Christian) kind of see things in "one truth, many paths" kind of way.

Sadly this is not suprising.

U.S. Views on God and Life Are Turning Hindu | Newsweek Global Literacy | Newsweek.com


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 17, 2009)

Less Hindu, more afraid of taking stands and potentially offending our neighbors. And too much television.


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 17, 2009)

This isn't really surprising since the New Age Movement has been popular here since the 60's. All the New Age Movement is is a blend of Hinduism and Secularism.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 17, 2009)

When you have people like Robert Schuller poisoning the minds of uneducated people with syncretism, in the name of Tele-Christianity, the end result is such.


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> When you have people like Robert Schuller poisoning the minds of uneducated people with syncretism, in the name of Tele-Christianity, the end result is such.



True true. But I think the that roots of this error go farther back in American history. 

I think we see early shadows of this teaching during the sadly misnomered Second Great Awakening.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 17, 2009)

Post-modern thinking and Hinduism are almost identical as far their epistemology is concerned. It's not surprising that Hindu ideas would cross over so easily. Plus, that kind of thinking is popularized by a lot of our pop culture icons, like Star Wars or all those "follow your heart... just believe in yourself...." type movies out there.


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Post-modern thinking and Hinduism are almost identical as far their epistemology is concerned. It's not surprising that Hindu ideas would cross over so easily. Plus, that kind of thinking is popularized by a lot of our pop culture icons, like Star Wars or all those "follow your heart... just believe in yourself...." type movies out there.



Uh-Oh you've insulted Star Wars...now the Fanboys will attack.
I think that you're dead-on in your observations. Especially with regards to popular culture.
But i've yet to figure out if our national philosophy has been shaped by pop culture or if pop culture is just an expression of our adopted philosophy?


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 17, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> This isn't really surprising since the New Age Movement has been popular here since the 60's. All the New Age Movement is is a blend of Hinduism and Secularism.



Exactly. I think "Hinduism" (I put it in quotes because I think that a lot of people who think this way would probably not identify as Hindu nor do they share all of the characteristics of that faith/philosophy) is largely popular because it seems non-offensive. Everyone can be right and we don't have to argue or disagree. And argument is tedious and disagreement is uncomfortable. Heaven forbid.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 17, 2009)

Yoga, anyone?


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 17, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Yoga, anyone?




Now, now, that's Buddhism. Let's not get our eastern religions mixed up!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 17, 2009)

Tut, tut, young lady.

Hindu Wisdom - Yoga


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh wow, you learn something new every day! I didn't know Hindus did yoga too. I obviously need to brush up on my eastern religion.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 17, 2009)

Some women have branded me a grumpy old witch hunter (when I blasted Joyce Meyer for heresy). I may be old, however, when I find a witch, let's put it out of the assembly eh'?


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Some women have branded me a grumpy old witch hunter (when I blasted Joyce Meyer for heresy). I may be old, however, when I find a witch, let's put it out of the assembly eh'?



The Pilgrims had a way to get rid of them...


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 17, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Some women have branded me a grumpy old witch hunter (when I blasted Joyce Meyer for heresy). I may be old, however, when I find a witch, let's put it out of the assembly eh'?
> ...



Ahhh, Monty Python movie skit flashes before me.....


----------

